# [Kernel] - pstore: crypto_comp_decompress failed, [resolved]

## y351

Hi,

From the boot message, i got this below message : what is this ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [   24.371825] BTRFS info (device dm-1): has skinny extents
> 
> [   24.443320] dracut: Mounted root filesystem /dev/mapper/gnu-rootfs
> ...

 

```
emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.3.49 (python 2.7.15-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/systemd, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.26-r7, 4.18.7-gentoo x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 [/quote]Last edited by y351 on Tue Sep 18, 2018 9:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## y351

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zgrep -i pstore /boot/config-4.18.7-gentoo
> 
> CONFIG_EFI_VARS_PSTORE=y
> ...

 

----------

## y351

In following this, i removed all dmesg-efi-*.enc.z files in /sys/fs/pstore/.

No any more pstore message from the boot.

----------

